# Newcomer to the forum - Greetings and lots of questions!



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello from Seattle, Washington, USA...

My name is Esther and my husband, my 14 year old son, and I are planning to relocate to Spain - likely the Barcelona area - in August of 2012. We have two older kids (young adults) - one graduating college, another in the thick of college - who will no doubt visit us (we hope!), but the three of us are doing lots of research on what we have to do to prepare for this adventure. Our hope is to be in Spain for at least two years.

Both my husband and I are entrepreneurs - Andrew runs a health education website and is a journalist; I am a free lance project manager/training, marketing and communications consultant. We hope to retain our client base while living abroad so will not be job-hunting per se. Our son will be in his second year of high school and is an adventurer like us. I speak some Spanish as does my son - we'll be pushing Andrew to replace his rusty French with Spanish or Catalan.

This is mainly a little introduction as I hope to become an active member of this forum. We could sure use any tips you all have as we are now embarking on the requisite schooling search, navigating the consulate rigors, figuring out how to rent our house and find housing in Barcelona - you know, the whole drill. All advice and counsel welcome.

Muchas gracias - hope to connect with some of you soon,

Esther from Seattle


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EstherSchorr said:


> Hello from Seattle, Washington, USA...
> 
> My name is Esther and my husband, my 14 year old son, and I are planning to relocate to Spain - likely the Barcelona area - in August of 2012. We have two older kids (young adults) - one graduating college, another in the thick of college - who will no doubt visit us (we hope!), but the three of us are doing lots of research on what we have to do to prepare for this adventure. Our hope is to be in Spain for at least two years.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

I guess you are already looking into the various resident visas & the requirements - I understand they don't exactly make it easy, so good luck 

as far as schooling is concerned, unless your son is totally fluent in both Castellano & Catalán by the time you arrive - & I mean native speaker level - then you really need to be looking at an English language school - usually known as _International _, but as often as not, British - although there is an American School in Barcelona American School of Barcelona, which is probably your best bet

when the other members wake up (7am here) we have some a little more local to Barcelona who might be able to advise on areas, but in the meantime if you go to page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky, there are links to national rental websites


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

You remind me of my friends who moved their small business from Seattle to the Netherlands about 5 years ago. Part of the appeal was the Dutch-American Friendship Treaty (unfortunately known as DAFT), which favors U.S. entrepreneurs over other non-EU applicants. Their daughter adapted well and will be graduating from an international school next spring.

If your Spain plans don't work out, you can always try Holland.


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome EstherSchorr

LOVE to see another American on this forum, as you will see we are a little out numbered here, 

I personally will be very interested in your journey getting the Visa's!! It is very difficult to find anyone online anywhere who shares this part of the process. So all information you can share with your fellow " Estadounidense". as you go through this process would be WONDERFUL! 

(can anyone on here confirm or deny this is a word used in Andalucia to refer to Americans from U.S.A.? I do not remember in my whole time living there ever hearing this word?). :confused2:

again welcome and good luck, keep us posted!

Lindsey


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EstherSchorr said:


> Hello from Seattle, Washington, USA...
> 
> My name is Esther and my husband, my 14 year old son, and I are planning to relocate to Spain - likely the Barcelona area - in August of 2012. We have two older kids (young adults) - one graduating college, another in the thick of college - who will no doubt visit us (we hope!), but the three of us are doing lots of research on what we have to do to prepare for this adventure. Our hope is to be in Spain for at least two years.
> 
> ...


Hi Esther from Seattle

Believe it or not my daughter is getting married next year in the states, and where is the first place she is heading for awterwards before she does the honeymoon? Seattle!! Something to do with Grunge & Kurt it seems 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

*Welcome*



EstherSchorr said:


> Hello from Seattle, Washington, USA...
> 
> My name is Esther and my husband, my 14 year old son, and I are planning to relocate to Spain - likely the Barcelona area - in August of 2012. We have two older kids (young adults) - one graduating college, another in the thick of college - who will no doubt visit us (we hope!), but the three of us are doing lots of research on what we have to do to prepare for this adventure. Our hope is to be in Spain for at least two years.
> 
> ...


Welcome Esther and family 

Good luck with the planning .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lbernal said:


> Welcome EstherSchorr
> 
> LOVE to see another American on this forum, as you will see we are a little out numbered here,
> 
> ...


_estadounidense_ is certainly the word used in this part of Spain - in Andalucía it will sound like it doesn't have any consonants


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

ahhhh maybe that's why I didn't recognize it when spoken in Castillian Spanish.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome Esther or as they say here benvinguts. 

My advice is concentrate on mastering Spanish first, then when you are really confident tackle Catalan if you feel it necessary. From my experience most Barcalonians are laid back about folk speaking Spanish to them whereas in other areas of Catalunya they practically throw a rope over the nearest branch and call for a lynching because you can't / don't speak Catalan. 

You know where we are if you need to chat so, don't be a stranger.


----------



## andres9 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Esther, I just moved from the US a year ago. I did it with a student Visa, so I couldnt help you much with that. I understand that you said Barcelona but you are not sure yet right? Anyway, I am in Madrid and I worked in some of the international schools before. Also lots of my friends still do. I still think that if your son can do it, going to a spanish school would be a lot more fun, he will get the whole experience. Personally, when I moved, I contacted a company to get me an apart. and anything else I needed. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andres9 said:


> Hey Esther, I just moved from the US a year ago. I did it with a student Visa, so I couldnt help you much with that. I understand that you said Barcelona but you are not sure yet right? Anyway, I am in Madrid and I worked in some of the international schools before. Also lots of my friends still do. I still think that if your son can do it, going to a spanish school would be a lot more fun, he will get the whole experience. Personally, when I moved, I contacted a company to get me an apart. and anything else I needed. Let me know if you have any questions.


apartments are easy enough to find - it's the visa that might prove difficult!! Once that is in place any other paperwork would be a doddle


also, at 14 her son will be way too old to start in Spanish school & succeed, unless he is already a native Spanish speaker, as I said before


----------



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

All..

I am overwhelmed in a good way! Thanks for the hearty and candid welcome and good lucks!,,
Andrew and I realize that there will be some challenges on the road to Spain, but what journey worth it's salt doesn't have a few potholes along the way? All advice and cheering us on is most welcome.

We have decided to bring our whole clan...all three kids - well, young adults - along with us for a look-see in late December. Yes, this December. We have them all out of college and high school for about two weeks so here we come...want to see Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia and points in between so bring on the suggestions 

Details to come.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think that maybe you should look at the legal aspect of doing all this first and think about the long term impact that a couple of years in Spain would have. I mean boring stuff like what visas/ paperwork you have to get for the Spanish and American authorities, tax issues and in some ways the most important, the education authorities. What will be recognised, how will this affect the future, how long will it take to get xyz piece of paper...
Also, look at the hindsight thread as Catalan and Valenciano issues figure in it.


----------



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes working through all the natty details as well. No delusion here that this will be simple. Looked at the hindsight comments just now. Complex language and culture issues...I get it. Wish I could tell you this is discouraging but it's not. We like challenges...


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

I love your attitude!! I have personally navigated the Spanish legal system before and I know how important getting it right the first time is:boxing:

Since I believe getting the visa's together will be your most time consuming process and there will be translations required, it might be worth checking into what those papers are and getting the translations done while in Spain come December, just a thought. I had to travel twice to Spain to have some of my paperwork translated correctly during my ordeal...Not a Visa but a divorce, still took 5 years, crazyness :focus:


I hope you post often because I know the Americans thinking about doing this do not have enough people reporting on all the twists and turns of this process.

Good Luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EstherSchorr said:


> Yes working through all the natty details as well. No delusion here that this will be simple. Looked at the hindsight comments just now. Complex language and culture issues...I get it. Wish I could tell you this is discouraging but it's not. We like challenges...


Well good!
I'm not trying to put you off, just to give you an idea of what's before you, and your family.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lbernal said:


> I love your attitude!! I have personally navigated the Spanish legal system before and I know how important getting it right the first time is:boxing:
> 
> Since I believe getting the visa's together will be your most time consuming process and there will be translations required, it might be worth checking into what those papers are and getting the translations done while in Spain come December, just a thought. I had to travel twice to Spain to have some of my paperwork translated correctly during my ordeal...Not a Visa but a divorce, still took 5 years, crazyness :focus:
> 
> ...


It might be worth it. Then again, I think a lot of these documents have a "life" ie they run out after a few months or years.


----------



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

*OK Team ExPat Spain - NOW we need your wisdom*

Hi all...

First - to Pesky  I know you are just doing a reality check for us - so bring it on...

We have officially started the "can we figure out the paperwork" process. My dear husband, Andrew (who will no doubt join in the fun here shortly) has called and written to the Spanish Consulate/San Francisco and gotten on the website. No response yet (ha) by email, and he can't get them on the phone (yawn). So, undaunted, he asked me to ask YOU all:

If we wish to reside in Spain for two years beginning August 2012 while our son attends the American School in Barcelona, *which visa should we apply for? *Additional details:

We would not work to earn money in Spain (NOT looking for jobs or contracts from Spanish companies). We both have US businesses and would guide and work for them via The Internet. 
Would we then need a non-lucrative visa or retiree visa? Other?

Our son, 14, would attend 10th and 11th grades equivalent there - likely at the American School in Barcelona or another international school - he is just learnign Spanish and while reasonably facile not yet ready for in country immersion in a local school. 
Would he need a student visa or does he somehow come on our visas?

IF we can nail this down and get the right paperwork completed in the US, we woudl plan to bring it with us to Spain in December and get it translated, visit whatever officials are needed, etc. We also know we have to make a trip to San Francisco to meet the consulate folks in person before they grant the visas.

Fun fun fun...

All advice welcome - and brownie points for anyone who has tips for staying sane through this.

Much thanks in advance,

Esther


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EstherSchorr said:


> If we wish to reside in Spain for two years beginning August 2012 while our son attends the American School in Barcelona, *which visa should we apply for? *Additional details:
> 
> We would not work to earn money in Spain (NOT looking for jobs or contracts from Spanish companies). We both have US businesses and would guide and work for them via The Internet.
> Would we then need a non-lucrative visa or retiree visa? Other?
> ...


They are all good questions. Unfortunately I don't know the answers to any of them!
Perhaps the Ministerio del interior can help?
Extranjería - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Not really an answer, just more bad news. My husband nor I have ever gotten a response from or able to contact by phone, the Spanish consulates in the U.S. Over the past five years we have tried Miami, Chicago, and San Francisco. Good luck.


----------



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

Bfpijuan said:


> Not really an answer, just more bad news. My husband nor I have ever gotten a response from or able to contact by phone, the Spanish consulates in the U.S. Over the past five years we have tried Miami, Chicago, and San Francisco. Good luck.


So, are you now in Spain despite the stonewalling from the consulate?


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I am now a resident. However, my husband is a Spaniard. So, I was able to be here without a visa while waiting for 18 months for the Spanish marriage certificate then a couple more months for the residency card.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Bfpijuan said:


> Not really an answer, just more bad news. My husband nor I have ever gotten a response from or able to contact by phone, the Spanish consulates in the U.S. Over the past five years we have tried Miami, Chicago, and San Francisco. Good luck.


My advice would be that if you live within a two hour radius of the consulate - *go.* It's like calling _extranjería_, or really any other bureaucratic process here in Spain; someone might answer, but it would be a miracle! Almost always better to go in person if you can and use your SPANISH even if it's rusty. 

Forget about e-mail, don't even try.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I was speaking about the Spanish consulates in the U.S.


----------



## andrewschorr (Oct 31, 2011)

*Hi, I am Esther's Husband and just joined*

Thank you for your help so far. I am working on arrangements too. I may visit the Spanish consulate in San Francisco in late November while on a business trip. It is unclear to us which long-stay visa is right for us.

Our plan is to visit in late December and we may have an apartment lined up for the two weeks we will be there.

Just as an idea: do you know of anyone who wants a housesitter in Barcelona during the holidays???

Andrew Schorr, Seattle, USA


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andrewschorr said:


> Thank you for your help so far. I am working on arrangements too. I may visit the Spanish consulate in San Francisco in late November while on a business trip. It is unclear to us which long-stay visa is right for us.
> 
> Our plan is to visit in late December and we may have an apartment lined up for the two weeks we will be there.
> 
> ...


I would never have thought it was a viable option. I thought house sitting was smth that happened in the past, in the days of plenty, but if you Google_ housesitting Spain_, a couple of interesting websites come up.
Tell us what happens!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Bfpijuan said:


> I was speaking about the Spanish consulates in the U.S.


I know, I was too. Remember, you're dealing with Spanish bureaucrats from Spain. Therefore my suggestion to forget e-mailing and trying to call and just *go* if you can afford the time.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Bfpijuan said:


> My husband nor I have ever gotten a response from or able to contact by phone, the Spanish consulates in the U.S. Over the past five years we have tried Miami, Chicago, and San Francisco. Good luck.


My husband has gotten help by telephone from the Chicago consulate. He said they picked up on his first attempt and answered his question in a friendly manner. I'm sure it's not the norm, but it does happen once in a blue moon.

Anyway, American bureaucrats can be just as frustrating as Spanish ones. It's an international syndrome....


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

As far as I can tell you might qualify for 3 different types of visas, depending on your situation.

The type I am trying to get in the near future is the Retirement Visa - you have to prove an income from a source such as social security, pension, 401K, not sure what else, I believe the idea is that you have a continuous income from a solid source such as the government that doesn't require you do anything to continue getting that income.

Next one would be the wealthy or self employment visa, pretty sure this requires a bank account with a specified high amount in it.

Then there is the non-lucrative visa, this requires proof of financial resources like investments, annuities, etc, with proof of 75,000 annually. 

I'm sure when you talk to them they will advise you on your best bet. Please keep us posted on the process as there are a few of us about to walk this visa path too and will be interested in how you manage this. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## billbeanteam (Oct 21, 2011)

My warmest greetings to you! I am also new to this forum and so grateful it is here! 

Thank you Esther and Andrew for starting this thread, and for all of you who have given your valuable inputs! My wife Vicki and I are relocating to Barcelona this Spring/ early summer from Edmond, Oklahoma, USA. We are in a very similar situation, where I have a strategic planning consultancy based in the US and supportable from anywhere. The difference is three married "kids" who I know will somehow find us frequently in Barcelona!

Our nearest consulate is Houston, Texas, which we will be visiting in the coming weeks. We are also sorting out our visa options. Since I have been very fortunate to have helped generate thousands of jobs over the past 20 years, I am hoping that my eventual goal of attaining a work permit will happen so we can help Spanish companies grow!

Three questions among many:
1. Is it sound logic/ doable to get one of the above visas while figuring out the harder to get work permit visa?
2. Does my not being able do work on Spain apply to other EU countries while a resident in Spain? I have had European clients served from US but just trying to comply and not run into huge surprises!
3. We are thinking about renting in Casteldefels just west of the airport and city. Any advice or trusted agents?

You all are a real help. Thanks again, and I look forward to contributing. You know how lonely parts of thus process feel, and it is great knowing you are there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billbeanteam said:


> My warmest greetings to you! I am also new to this forum and so grateful it is here!
> 
> Thank you Esther and Andrew for starting this thread, and for all of you who have given your valuable inputs! My wife Vicki and I are relocating to Barcelona this Spring/ early summer from Edmond, Oklahoma, USA. We are in a very similar situation, where I have a strategic planning consultancy based in the US and supportable from anywhere. The difference is three married "kids" who I know will somehow find us frequently in Barcelona!
> 
> ...


hi & :welcome:

I'm not sure of the answers to any of your questions, except that as far as I understand you have to be in your 'home' country to apply for any kind of residence based visa - work or otherwise

it doesn't matter where your clients are - if you are physically here then you are considered to be working here - so you can't work at all unless you have a work visa

please let us know how you do with your visa journey - I don't think we've had a US citizen here who has told their story through to actually getting the visa.............without marrying a Spaniard !!!


----------



## Hollibobs (Oct 31, 2011)

*Welcome (for next year) to Spain!!*



EstherSchorr said:


> Hello from Seattle, Washington, USA...
> 
> My name is Esther and my husband, my 14 year old son, and I are planning to relocate to Spain - likely the Barcelona area - in August of 2012. We have two older kids (young adults) - one graduating college, another in the thick of college - who will no doubt visit us (we hope!), but the three of us are doing lots of research on what we have to do to prepare for this adventure. Our hope is to be in Spain for at least two years.
> 
> ...


Hi Esther and family,

My husband and I moved to Spain just twelve months ago and we love it!! I won't pretend that it is plain sailing, it isn't but when all the legalities are done it is well worth it. If you want to know anything the forum will answer most of your questions, there is alway somebody (like us) who has made the move and can help.

Regards

Hollibobs


----------



## thiswildride (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. My husband and I are currently working on our retirement visa for Espana. We're planning on renting in Valencia area until we know more about where we want to end up...probably northern Spain.

We started our visa application process in June 2011. We have yet to submit it. We've visited the consulate (in Los Angeles) about 6 times so far. Each time having an appt and going through the paperwork with the (excellent) person at the window. Bring your questions!

Some forms are only in Spanish. You can google translate them which will help somewhat. 

This is what we needed -- although I've heard that it all depends on the consulate...

>fingerprints for the...
>FBI background check + apostille from the US State Dept (good for 3 months)
>Physical exam resulting in a doc's letter stating you don't have any dread diseases and are not crazy. (ie, blood panel, tb test, no evidence of mental distress or drug abuse, vaccinated for DPT, Hep A/B, flu, and not visited countries with yellow fever, plague or cholera in last 3 years) (good for 3 months)
>Copy of proof of income (good for 3 months)
>Certified copy of marriage certificate + apostille
>Proof of health insurance good in Spain
>Form: Application for National Visa (it's in english)
>Lease agreement which is proof of residence in Spain (kinda basackwards) 
>Original passport (just for mtg) and color copies of your passport front page
>Form: Extranjeros (in spanish)
>Form: Centro Gestor (in spanish)
>All items in english must be translated by a registered translator which can be done here. We have a good one if you'd like a referral and it can be done via internet.
>registered translator will provide proof of being registered
>4 passport photos
>postal or money order for $14.69 to Consulate General of Spain for each person
>postal or money order for $140.00 to Consulate General of Spain for each person

Since we started in June (and had no clue what we were doing) we now feel we need to re-do the FBI, proof of income and health letter. 

Original and two complete sets of copies for each applicant. Don't forget the translations.

I've been thinking that in all the appts we've had (you're there for awhile, but they give you only 10 min appts) I never heard the phone ring...hmmmm...

If there are two (or more) of you, make appts for each person. The time may be needed.

We will probably (hopefully) submit in late December. Any rumors I've heard have been an 8+ month wait. 

Get all your ducks in a row. If you get denied, you have a Very Hard time getting approved.

Good luck to all. Remember to double check everything I've written because it's time sensitive and may change with each consulate. They'll give you a (pretty clear) list of what's needed at your first appt -- or don't forget to ask!

Let's meet in Spain!!

Alinda & Art


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thiswildride said:


> Hi everyone. My husband and I are currently working on our retirement visa for Espana. We're planning on renting in Valencia area until we know more about where we want to end up...probably northern Spain.
> 
> We started our visa application process in June 2011. We have yet to submit it. We've visited the consulate (in Los Angeles) about 6 times so far. Each time having an appt and going through the paperwork with the (excellent) person at the window. Bring your questions!
> 
> ...


hi & :welcome:

*please* keep coming back to tell us how you get on - & good luck


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

WELCOME thiswildride! I would love to see you start your own thread here on your process. I for one will be doing the Retirement Visa Process soon. I know many others have searched the internet looking for someone who has been through the process for the retirement visa specifically . It would be WONDERFUL to be able to "Tag Along" with you as you complete this journey!! 
GOOD LUCK, and I hope you stay in touch with us!
Lindsey


----------



## EstherSchorr (Oct 24, 2011)

*Wow - we have our work cut out for us!*

All:

Thank you for sharing all your stories and various stages of process in getting to Spain with "papers". We knew it was going to be a wild ride indeed - still undaunted, I'm afraid.

The Schorr clan is visiting Spain next month for about three weeks and in that time we plan to scout out where we'd like to settle for a two year term; visit the consulate for any advice they can provide; connect with a school that we have our eye on for our 14 year old and likely visit a second possibility; get a read on other things we need to consider as we make plans for the big move next late summer...

We have a dear friend who lives in Don Benito - a native speaker - who is researching the whole visa process, and the insights from thiswildride will help as well (THANK YOU!). We can certainly keep you all posted on progress at our end if it is of interest.

If anyone is up for a meet up while we are in country - we are always game for meeting new people...we will be staying in Eixample and then Don Benito and traveling around in between. If interested you can contact me/SNIP/

For those who care - Happy upcoming Thanksgiving.

Esther for the Schorr Clan lane:


----------

